# Mustang Conformation



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice horse. He's steep through the shoulder, functionally downhill, and a little lacking in muscle/bulk on the topline behind the withers. Mildly calf-kneed, too, or looks it. But overall I like him.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a very attractive horse! I love his shoulder, his legs, his back, I really like all of this horse. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Very upright, bulky shoulders. Is he slightly toed in? I don't like the angles of his feet. He is gorgeous though, I love his mane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Do his mane and tail naturally curl like that?


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

*Thanks*

His steep shoulder probably comes from his draft horse roots and I guess he also has a bit of quarter horse in him too which might account for the downhill part. His forehand doesn't feel too heavy when you ride him though...


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

*curly*

He's a curly horse so his mane and tail are naturally curly plus his winter coat is like crushed velvet...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That's why I love this horse, he's a curly!!!! Quiet, dependable, rarely break down people type horses.


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

He does 'toe in' and I knew that when I bought him as the vet pointed out at the vet check. He wasn't an expensive horse and I'm not planning on competing him so it's not a problem. He has a great personality and is fantastic on the trail..


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

*Before*

BTW working on the muscle thing - this is a photo of when I bought him... there is an improvement!!! - I think


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

Mane has taken a lot of work - see the before photograph. He had pretty much rubbed it all out - plus had really bad dandruff and rain scald...


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

*Calf-kneed*



bubba13 said:


> Nice horse. He's steep through the shoulder, functionally downhill, and a little lacking in muscle/bulk on the topline behind the withers. Mildly calf-kneed, too, or looks it. But overall I like him.


Can you elaborate a bit on the calf knee comment? Would this make him unsound doing basic dressage and trail work? Thanks...


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

*mandela blast*



waresbear said:


> This is a very attractive horse! I love his shoulder, his legs, his back, I really like all of this horse. Thank you for posting.


Here is a video of him moving:





He is quite athletic for a big guy...


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Calf knees are the same as back at the knee.










It puts extra strain on the ddft and associated soft tissue structures, and can interfere with soundness if you do an event that requires a lot of hyperextension (racing, jumping, etc.). His are not severe, but calf knees are never good, so I would probably discuss the appropriate trimming/shoeing protocol with your farrier that provides the best support for his limb. In short, I would not be overly concerned, but I would be aware.


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Calf knees are the same as back at the knee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know - would he also have the appearance of being calf kneed if his feet needed trimming?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Having a slightly higher (but still normal) heel, as opposed to an underrun heel, will certainly help prevent hyperextension injuries.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

From what I am seeing, the faults are all very minor and nothing to worry about. My pigeon toed horse loved to jump and was never unsound or sore. In 27 years he was never lame.


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> From what I am seeing, the faults are all very minor and nothing to worry about. My pigeon toed horse loved to jump and was never unsound or sore. In 27 years he was never lame.


Not bad considering he was born wild


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I wouldn't be ashamed to have him in my yard! Congrats on a nice find.


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> I wouldn't be ashamed to have him in my yard! Congrats on a nice find.


I board him in a hunter/jumper barn where there are lots of fancy and expensive horses. Some of the other owners are a bit snobby about him and said that he hasn't got great conformation - even the Barn Owner said that he didn't have good conformation. I'm not an expert but I always thought he was quite well put together for a mustang. I think they just didn't accept that he could be ok because he doesn't have a fancy pedigree or cost thousands of dollars...which is crazy as there are some mustangs doing great things out there.


----------

